# Peter Falk (Columbo) ist tot



## Crash (25 Juni 2011)

*Er war der schrulligste aller TV-Kommissare. Über viele Jahre ermittelte Peter Falk alias Columbo für die Mordkommission der Polizei von Los Angeles. Nun ist er im Alter von 83 Jahren gestorben.*

Nun ist Peter Falk im Alter von 83 Jahren gestorben. Familienmitglieder bestätigten dem Sender KNX-1070 den Tod des Schauspielers. Demnach starb Falk Donnerstagnacht in seinem Haus in Beverly Hills, berichten zahlreiche US-Zeitungen, darunter das "Wall Street Journal" und die "Baltimore Sun".

Der Schauspieler litt nach Angaben seiner Adoptivtochter Catherine Falk unter Demenz und Alzheimer. Falks Gesundheitszustand hatte sich in den vergangenen Jahren so verschlechtert, dass Catherine eine Vormundschaft für ihn übernehmen wollte. Nach einem Streit vor Gericht wurde diese allerdings Falks Frau Shera zugesprochen. Seine Tochter bekam alle zwei Monate eine halbe Stunde Besuchszeit zugesprochen.

Quelle: http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/tv/0,1518,770481,00.html


----------



## DER SCHWERE (25 Juni 2011)

R.I.P ääähmmm ich wollt noch was wissen


----------



## Freez (25 Juni 2011)

Meine Lieblings Krimiserie. R.I.P.
Ich hätte da noch eine Frage...


----------



## Brittfan (25 Juni 2011)

R.i.P


----------



## Franky70 (25 Juni 2011)

Columbo war nie besonders spannend, weil man den Mörder ja immer schon kannte, aber dafür konnte man die Handlung umso besser verfolgen.
Bye Peter.


----------



## Q (28 Juni 2011)

nun wird niemand mehr den Vornamen von Columbo erfahren....


----------



## Franky70 (28 Juni 2011)

Und niemand hat je Mrs. Columbo gesehen (soweit ich weiß), von der er immer so viel erzählte.
Seine Zerstreutheit...er gab den Verdächtigen immer das Gefühl, ihnen unterlegen zu sein, dabei war das nur clevere Taktik.


----------

